# SOUTH EASTERN MASSACHUSETTS



## Bravo06 (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't live that far from Boston and would love to talk to others that are dealing with similar issues. I have IBS-D. Anyone still around in South Eastern Ma that would like to be part of a group? I would help put it together with some help and input from others. I am in the Dartmouth, Ma area but would go 50 miles to attend a meeting if others were also interested in being part of a group too. Tell me what you think. 
Thanks


----------

